# ο αριθμός των ... κομμάτια/κρεβάτια/---



## grtr

Καλησπέρα!
Ποιο ταιριάζει;
_
Την τελευταία χρονιά πριν από την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος δηλαδή το 1989, ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών υπήρξε 104 951 *κομμάτια/κρεβάτια/---*, ενώ μέχρι το 2015 αυτός ο αριθμός μειώθηκε σε 68 613._


----------



## Perseas

Μπορείς να γράψεις απλά "ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών ήταν 104 951".


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Κι αν έπρεπε να βάλεις κάτι τι θα έβαζες;


----------



## Perseas

Ίσως να έγραφα ξανά "κλίνες" στο τέλος:
_Την τελευταία χρονιά πριν από την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, δηλαδή το 1989, ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών ήταν 104 951, ενώ μέχρι το 2015 αυτός ο αριθμός μειώθηκε σε 68 613 *κλίνες*._


----------



## Acestor

Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω. Μια εναλλακτική διατύπωση θα ήταν:

Την τελευταία χρονιά πριν από την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, δηλαδή το 1989, υπήρχαν 104.951 νοσοκομειακές κλίνες, αλλά μέχρι το 2015 ο αριθμός τους μειώθηκε σε 68.613 κλίνες.


----------



## grtr

Σας ευχαριστώ!

Δηλαδή κι εδώ θα βάζατε "μισό γιατρό";  (Εντάξει, και το μισό άτομο δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο )_
Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μας, μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε ότι όταν ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών αυξήθηκε με ένα, αυτό σήμαινε ότι εκείνο το έτος εργάζονταν κατά μέσο όρο *με μισό γιατρό/άτομο περισσότεροι* γιατροί στην Ουγγαρία. _


----------



## Perseas

_


grtr said:



			Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μας, μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε ότι όταν ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών αυξήθηκε *κατά μία*, αυτό σήμαινε ότι εκείνο το έτος εργάζονταν κατά μέσο όρο *με μισό γιατρό/άτομο περισσότεροι* γιατροί στην Ουγγαρία.
		
Click to expand...

_Αν κατάλαβα καλά το νόημα, εδώ θα έλεγα "... αυτό σήμαινε ότι εκείνο το έτος η αναλογία ήταν 'μισός' γιατρός ανά έναν ασθενή" ή "... αντιστοιχούσε 'μισός' γιατρός...".

Ή καλύτερα:
"... η αναλογία ήταν ένας γιατρός ανά δύο ασθενείς".


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Καλά κατάλαβες με εξαίρεση τους ασθενούς που εδώ δεν παίζουν ρόλο, μόνο τα κρεβάτια τους


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Ίσως να έγραφα ξανά "κλίνες" στο τέλος:
> _Την τελευταία χρονιά πριν από την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, δηλαδή το 1989, ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών ήταν 104 951, ενώ μέχρι το 2015 αυτός ο αριθμός μειώθηκε σε 68 613 *κλίνες*._


Στη γραπτή γλώσσα λέμε και "_ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών *ανερχόταν σε *104 951_".


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> Στη γραπτή γλώσσα λέμε και "_ο αριθμός των νοσοκομειακών κλινών *ανερχόταν σε *104 951_".


Και στην προφορική το λέμε.


----------



## grtr

Σας ευχαριστώ!
Ακριβώς αυτό έψαχνα στην αρχή πριν να καταλήξω στο υπήρξε/ήταν.


----------

